# Anyone read the Offwhite webcomic? (you should)



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been a fan for about two or three years and it's fantastic! I've read and reread it and I really love the offwhite fan community

The art is amazing! They're art style changed more towards recent pages, and they redid the prologue to show new readers what they can expect to see from offwhite

For those of you who haven't heard or read it, Offwhite is a comic based on norse mythology. It's a fantasy webcomic which tells the story of a world at it's ending, called Ragnorak.  It follows a pack of wolves searching for the white spirit, the leader takes them on a journey to find the wolf that knows about this white spirit. The end of the world is nearing, and the humans of the offwhite realm need their own white spirit, who is dead. They are now searching for the wolf white spirit, the brother species to the human white spirit. 

Offwhite can be found at www.off-white.eu , and you'd probably get a better feel of the story reading the prologue rather than my description '^_^


For those who have read, what do you think of recent events? What do you think Seven will do, and what will Skoll do? What do you think will happen to Raigho?


----------



## Tigurz (Jun 21, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know what's gonna happen, I feel like this will include spoilers if people get into discussion (might want to warn newcomers to the comic?) I'm just hoping to enjoy it as it comes although I do wish it would update a little bit more frequently..


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't heard about it until now. thanks for sharing


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been reading it. Interesting how it a norse mythology odyssey with wolves. Odyssey stories are just really fun. They could have switched out the wolves for forks and I would have liked it the same, if not better. 'Cause that's just silly. Forks. But I also would have liked it if it focused more on the humans than the wolves. But that's just me : )


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 28, 2014)

if I wanted to read The Sight I'd ust rent the book from the library
ohh ahah
oops
youre talking about Off-White
my bad 


(yeah, not a fan for numerous reasons)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I have been reading it. Interesting how it a norse mythology odyssey with wolves. Odyssey stories are just really fun. They could have switched out the wolves for forks and I would have liked it the same, if not better. 'Cause that's just silly. Forks. But I also would have liked it if it focused more on the humans than the wolves. But that's just me : )



Well, they focus primarily on the wolves but they also have some of the human characters, mainly Seven and Albert and the new black spirit



Clayton said:


> if I wanted to read The Sight I'd ust rent the book from the library
> ohh ahah
> oops
> youre talking about Off-White
> ...



I don't see how it's anything similar to the sight, except for being primarily about wolves...and maybe the ravens, but the storyline isn't anything the same.


----------



## CaptainSkye (Jul 12, 2014)

What's it about? Also, is it SFW?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 12, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I don't see how it's anything similar to the sight, except for being primarily about wolves...and maybe the ravens, but the storyline isn't anything the same.



There's a white wolf with special eyes and powers and this white wolf can save the world, so it's of utmost importance that we keep this wolf alive and protected until we can bring it to the important place we need to get to
thank fenrir we have the wolf gods to protect us

what one am i talking about?


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

Not me personally, but my wife is HOOKED!


----------

